# Rolling Case to fit all my camera gear



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm currently using Lowepro Pro Roller x200 case(http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/611107-REG/Lowepro_LP36033_PWW_Pro_Roller_x200_Case.html). However, with my recent purchase Canon 300mm f2.8 IS II the x200 is no longer can support 300mm. My idea is to keep all cameras and lenses in one bag, so I can take with me to any events.

I'm now thinking the big daddy Think Tank Photo Logistics Manager 30 - Rolling Gear Case: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/967310-REG/think_tank_photo_576_30_high_volume_rolling.html

Think Tank Logistic Manager - A Packing Exercise


Wonder if you guys have any other suggestions?
Thanks,
Dylan

Photos below are my current camera bodies & lenses.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 1, 2013)

Are you looking at rolling cases only?

If you are considering backpack styles also, I like Gura Gear.


----------



## charlesbanke (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you considered the Think Tank Airport series? The airport security should easily be able to support both the 300 is ii +5diii and 70-200 + 5diii and all your lenses easily. The logistics manager is great if you are thinking for the future, however. The Airport Security should also be able to fit a lot of accessories fully loaded with all your lenses. It is also carry-on compatible on most domestic flights. I have the Airport International and it has worked wonderfully for me. Its two 1d's mounted to both a 70-200 2.8 is II and a 300 2.8 is I. Plus a few more lenses and two flashes. FLying internationally it makes me feel much safer being able to carry it on. I have taken the bag to Africa where it is very difficult to trust the airline companies. So i felt much better having it stowed away above my head 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-security-v2-roller-camera-bag.aspx

The big daddy think tank is BIG. Either way you cant go wrong. If you want to bring absolutely everything everywhere the logistic manager might be your best option!

Best of luck!


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 2, 2013)

I fit this equipment into a Think Tank Airport security case.

2X 5D3's
24L
50L
135L
100mm Macro Non-L
40mm Panny
24-70 Tamron VC
17-40L
5x 600RTs With Brackets.
BR double Strap
Batterys, Cards, and 36 AA's
Chargers, Blower, Swabs, Pec-Pads, Eclipse

Its a big case if you plan out the interior well.


----------



## dryanparker (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing really to add to the actual question posed...but, really, just a fantastic lineup of gear. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Are you looking at rolling cases only?
> 
> If you are considering backpack styles also, I like Gura Gear.



Yes, rolling case only. Don't want to kill my back


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

charlesbanke said:


> Have you considered the Think Tank Airport series? The airport security should easily be able to support both the 300 is ii +5diii and 70-200 + 5diii and all your lenses easily. The logistics manager is great if you are thinking for the future, however. The Airport Security should also be able to fit a lot of accessories fully loaded with all your lenses. It is also carry-on compatible on most domestic flights. I have the Airport International and it has worked wonderfully for me. Its two 1d's mounted to both a 70-200 2.8 is II and a 300 2.8 is I. Plus a few more lenses and two flashes. FLying internationally it makes me feel much safer being able to carry it on. I have taken the bag to Africa where it is very difficult to trust the airline companies. So i felt much better having it stowed away above my head
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-security-v2-roller-camera-bag.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks charlesbanke,

I saw the airport V2 roller, but I wasn't sure it will fit 300mm f2.8 IS II and all my gear. 99% of the time, I have 5D III + 24-70 II and another 5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II attach. The 300mm is more likely stay in the bag by itself. 

100% agree with you on traveling - to have the gear right next to me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I fit this equipment into a Think Tank Airport security case.
> 
> 2X 5D3's
> 24L
> ...



Thanks RLPhoto for the info


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

dryanparker said:


> Nothing really to add to the actual question posed...but, really, just a fantastic lineup of gear. Well done.



Thanks dryanparker,
I started out with just 40D + 17-55 + 50 f1.4. It took me 5yrs to get here. I'm still missing few lenses - UWA and REALLY BIG WHITE 600mm plus


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 2, 2013)

The Logistics manager is way overkill for your current gear. I'd have to agree with RLP, the Airport Security V2 is much more appropriate. I have one, and a 300 f2.8, don't forget the 70-200 will stand up in it so takes very little space.

I have taken the Security V2 on many planes and always as carry on, I use it as my everyday bag and wheel it everywhere, if fact I need to send off for a free replacement set of wheels because I have worn them out, the emergency shoulder straps have been a day saver a couple of times too. The Logistic Manager is huge, it costs a fortune and if you filled it up it would weigh so much you'd never move it willingly, if I wanted that kind of case I'd be looking at a Pelican or transport style case.

Here is a shot of the V2 with a 300 f2.8 and a 70-200 2.8IS in it. There is a lot of room left!


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 2, 2013)

Dylan777, Although I appreciate the idea of having everything in one place, if you are concerned about your back, then two bags might not be a bad idea. Even with wheels, rolling bags often have to be lifted, such as in and out of a car trunk. Just a thought. I have the Think Tank Airport Security, v2, and while I can't say how much of your gear will fit into it, I can say it is a very nicely made rolling bag. Best wishes in finding a bag to meet your needs. --Vivid


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 2, 2013)

All great suggestions.

You will likely get many bags over time. Currently the ThinkTank Airport Security II alone will get you a $50.00 rebate. I ordered one, and it is now shipping. I also have the ThinkTank Airport TakeOff. I can't say enough great stuff about this bag. I love the material and construction. I find with the big lenses and a couple of bodies, batteries, etc, it gets heavy, and I love rolling it. The straps tuck away easily, and it fits overhead, even in small puddle jumpers. This could hold the 300 2.8 II plus a couple of other lenses.

I am replacing my Lowpro pro runner x 450 aw It is too wide for easy overhead, and the tripod which sits on the back of the bag has to be removed. I don't like the material, and it has so many pockets, I always seem to lose things. On the other hand, it has a spring loaded handle that makes it pop up, which my ThinkTank Airport TakeOff lacks, and that is too bad.

From what I have read, the Security II should be great for you, and a second bag, not a bad idea either.

***Look at my Gura Giveaway- my ThinkTank is on the left. The Lowepro on the right is slightly larger than the Security II, but not significantly in terms of packing, only in terms of getting it on the plane.

Best.

Scott.


----------



## Swphoto (Dec 2, 2013)

Dylan, I have a similar set of gear and just added the 300 as well, and after much research I added the Airport Security to my Christmas list.

It was a tough decision between the Security and the International, but I really like that the 70-200 can stand up in the Security - that saves so much room for other gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> The Logistics manager is way overkill for your current gear. I'd have to agree with RLP, the Airport Security V2 is much more appropriate. I have one, and a 300 f2.8, don't forget the 70-200 will stand up in it so takes very little space.
> 
> I have taken the Security V2 on many planes and always as carry on, I use it as my everyday bag and wheel it everywhere, if fact I need to send off for a free replacement set of wheels because I have worn them out, the emergency shoulder straps have been a day saver a couple of times too. The Logistic Manager is huge, it costs a fortune and if you filled it up it would weigh so much you'd never move it willingly, if I wanted that kind of case I'd be looking at a Pelican or transport style case.
> 
> Here is a shot of the V2 with a 300 f2.8 and a 70-200 2.8IS in it. There is a lot of room left!



Thanks for sharing privatebydesign,

Looking at your photo, It looks I can fit 300mm at bottom and still have enough space for the combo of 5D III + 24-70 II & 5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II plus primes.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Dylan777, Although I appreciate the idea of having everything in one place, if you are concerned about your back, then two bags might not be a bad idea. Even with wheels, rolling bags often have to be lifted, such as in and out of a car trunk. Just a thought. I have the Think Tank Airport Security, v2, and while I can't say how much of your gear will fit into it, I can say it is a very nicely made rolling bag. Best wishes in finding a bag to meet your needs. --Vivid



Thanks Vivid Color,


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> All great suggestions.
> 
> You will likely get many bags over time. Currently the ThinkTank Airport Security II alone will get you a $50.00 rebate. I ordered one, and it is now shipping. I also have the ThinkTank Airport TakeOff. I can't say enough great stuff about this bag. I love the material and construction. I find with the big lenses and a couple of bodies, batteries, etc, it gets heavy, and I love rolling it. The straps tuck away easily, and it fits overhead, even in small puddle jumpers. This could hold the 300 2.8 II plus a couple of other lenses.
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 2, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The Logistics manager is way overkill for your current gear. I'd have to agree with RLP, the Airport Security V2 is much more appropriate. I have one, and a 300 f2.8, don't forget the 70-200 will stand up in it so takes very little space.
> ...



The two bodies fit across the top, even gripped bodies or 1 series. The sides take four lenses each with hoods, like the 24-70 f2.8, that is single layered, multi-layered I can fit my 50 f1.4, 15 f2.8 and 15 and 25mm tubes stacked in one lens spot, or the 100 L Macro and the 50 f1.4, 600 sized speedlights fit vertically in their pouches along the sides (which is why I don't have many dividers in there). When it is jammed full of gear it weighs well over 60 lbs.

Because if the design of the bag, the telescoping handle part, the only place you can stand a 70-200 f2.8 vertically is in the bottom section, but with all the dividers you get you can put pretty much anything anywhere else.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 2, 2013)

I have had this problem, and my biggest issue was not finding a rolling bag big enough but finding a rolling back big enough that would also take a 17.3 inch laptop. It was the laptop that was causing me all the issues.

I eventually solved the issue by modifying a bag I had already.


----------

